
Apple hires security researcher and Little Flocker developer Jonathan Zdziarski - jmedwards
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/14/apple-hires-security-researcher-jonathan-zdziarski/
======
jmedwards
www.littleflocker.com is down and my app is unable to update... I hope this
means my $14.99 won't be going down the pan. It would be a shame to see Little
Flocker cease, too.

